# Now Cassell



## wiegs (Jul 23, 2002)

Trade him for GP

i'm out!!


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

Would the Sonics really want to trade an aging player for another one? I think Cassell would fit good on a team like the Cavs, where veteran leadership is needed. The Cavs also have a bunch of young players to offer in return.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *wiegs *
> Trade him for GP
> 
> i'm out!!


Yeah I am sure the Sonics are going to trade one of the best point guards in the league for Cassell. The Bucks would have to throw in a lot more if they would want any chance at GP. Also, would GP want to play for George Karl again or did they have a few disputes back in the day?


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually, Karl was GP's favorite coach


----------

